# RACE ALERT : ROAR Region 1 CT State Carpet Onroad Championships



## raffaelli (Sep 25, 2001)

Hobby Chamber in West Haven, CT will kick off its indoor carpet season with the 2004 ROAR Region 1 Connecticut State Championships on October 9-10. This is the first big event of the season.


Hobby Chamber will run stock, mod and 19t sedan, mod and stock 1/12, mod micro.


And get this: If you sign up for any two classes, you can run F1 and Mini Cooper for free!


There will be 3 qualifiers on Saturday followed by 1 qualifier and the Mains on Sunday.


Contact George at the shop or visit www.hobbychamber.com for more information.


Regards,

Chris Raffaelli
ROAR Region 1 Director
914 715 5620 cell
914 788 9829 fax
[email protected]



The current ROAR Region 1 ‘What’s Going On?’ Calendar can be found at:
http://my.calendars.net/region1/curblockmonth.html



For more information about ROAR, please visit:
www.roarracing.com



Download the ROAR membership application here:
http://www.roarracing.com/join/pdfs/2000app.pdf


----------

